# 14" Hoplias Malabaricus aka Common Wolf Fish



## B. Rodgers

This is one of my pets, I've had him since he was the size of a small feeder goldfish. He's now grown to 14" in one year and he's got an entire 75 gallon tank all to himself. A friend of mine is taking care of him for me because he absolutely loves him and while he had him, he decided to make a video for me tonight...to my surprise, i was shocked, but I figured I would share to show some of you what they are all about.

Here's A Picture Of The Beast...Below The Picture You Will Find A Link To The Video.
View attachment 125779

And Here's The Link To The Video  *CAUTION* Extreemly Graphic!









If you are having trouble viewing the video, make sure you have all the recent codecs installed on your pc by downloading "DivX"


----------



## Devon Amazon

Nice wolf!!

The mouse feeding was f**king terrible though!
He didnt even make quick work of it, that poor little thing must have really suffered just so your friend could show off what a "badass" fish he has.....pathetic


----------



## the REASON

sweet fish, but wow that was graphic.


----------



## thePACK

very nice fish...nice vid aswell...


----------



## redbellyman21

badass, either taht is one big mouse or your wolf is a lil under 14" VERY VERY nice tho! it looks cool!


----------



## B. Rodgers

I understand your point Devon, but the title says Graphic, so please don't bash my friend. That wolf is indeed 14" from head to tail, we measured him about a month ago at 14", he may be like 14.5" now or something.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Brandon Rodgers said:


> I understand your point Devon, but the title says Graphic, so please don't bash my friend. That wolf is indeed 14" from head to tail, we measured him about a month ago at 14", he may be like 14.5" now or something.


Im not having a go at you brandon...

But did he really have to torture some poor mammal to show what a _killer_ of a fish he has, you can see its a monster from the pics


----------



## Slim

Crazy sickness man wow, makes me hungry. im stunned. Very nice b


----------



## black_piranha

that vid was graphic indeed. i feel sorry for the mouse.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Devon Amazon said:


> I understand your point Devon, but the title says Graphic, so please don't bash my friend. That wolf is indeed 14" from head to tail, we measured him about a month ago at 14", he may be like 14.5" now or something.


Im not having a go at you brandon...

But did he really have to torture some poor mammal to show what a _killer_ of a fish he has, you can see its a monster from the pics








[/quote]

Get over it. Life feeds on life. Not all carnivors make quick work of their prey.


----------



## PhsycoMexi

This guy us a beast.. I've seen the vid's. Very nice wolf fish...


----------



## Devon Amazon

BlackSunshine said:


> I understand your point Devon, but the title says Graphic, so please don't bash my friend. That wolf is indeed 14" from head to tail, we measured him about a month ago at 14", he may be like 14.5" now or something.


Im not having a go at you brandon...

But did he really have to torture some poor mammal to show what a _killer_ of a fish he has, you can see its a monster from the pics








[/quote]

Get over it. Life feeds on life. Not all carnivors make quick work of their prey.
[/quote]
Not all carnivours live in a glass box in some dudes basement









_If_ that happened in the wild...Nice work mr wolf, But it didnt!


----------



## kane

hi all

I currently have 2 Mala wolves both over 15" and they look so much more chunkier then the one you have i think that extra 1" does make a big difference on the over all appearence of the fish.

Very nice fish mate
















Kane


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

Do you have psychological problems by chance? 
What comes around, goes around. I would beat your ass if you did that around me. Also I would like to point out it is your video not your friend's.


----------



## B. Rodgers

Are You Talking To Me McFly? I Hope You Don't Want To Beat My Ass.

In Any Case, When A Snake Eats A Live Mouse And All Of It's Teeth Puncture A Mouses Body Over 20 Times With Each Row Of Teeth, Do You Think That Is Horrible As Well? This Wolf Did No More Damage To That Mouse Than A Boa Or A Python Does To Eat. Although Feeding Snakes Mice Is Much More Socially Acceptible Than Feeding A Mouse To A Wolf Fish.


----------



## kigrind

Badass either way, people just need to get over themselves and grow a spine. I watched a Musky that must have been 48+ (We are pretty sure we had ahold of the same one since not many will live near the same nest) and it ate a f*cking duck. Actually when the ducks came into the nest area, he pretty much picked one off and shredded it and the dump was limping around the water with a huge chunk missing then he finished it off.

But its a good video to show why feeding them mice can be dangerous, since he was moving around and could have done damage to the fish.


----------



## B. Rodgers

you are correct KiGrind, the mouse could have done damage to the fish. I would have been a little upset had that mouse killed the wolf due to being lodged in his throat, but non-the-less That wolf is pretty much a snake to me.


----------



## amurray

were can i get the pasword for predatory videos If u know can u give it to me or tell me were to get it!!


----------



## redbellyman21

ur right I made that comment in haste after watching the movie for the third time, he is definately huge! I am sorry, lol still nice fish


----------



## studmuffin992

i know wot r ppl moaning at its only a mouse geeze, that is a beautiful fish man iv been looking for 1 of these for a long time, great vid 2


----------



## Citizen

More like a vid of the wolfish drowning the mouse, not as fun as Ps with the mice. Nice Fish though for sure!



KiGrind said:


> Badass either way, people just need to get over themselves and grow a spine. I watched a Musky that must have been 48+ *(We are pretty sure we had ahold of the same one since not many will live near the same nest)* and it ate a f*cking duck. Actually when the ducks came into the nest area, he pretty much picked one off and shredded it and the dump was limping around the water with a huge chunk missing then he finished it off.
> 
> But its a good video to show why feeding them mice can be dangerous, since he was moving around and could have done damage to the fish.


This is not to be an "OMG you're wrong!" post. Just wanted to let you know that is a myth and certianly not true. On several occasions we've seen several fish in a single cove, and just last year we boated 3 45"+ out of a single deep weed bed which was no more than 100ftx25ft.A link to a thread with the pics. But i can definetly say i believe this story i watch a muskie try to take down a beaver two years ago.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

I still say its wrong to let the mouse suffer like that in a controlled enviroment. Karma is a bitch man. I mean the fish is nice you can tell by the looks of it. What are you trying to prove? Trying to make up for something buddy?


----------



## B. Rodgers

I'll be sure to ask my friend if he has something to prove for you. I'll have him give you a call if you'de like to talk to him and ask him yourself? Maybe he'll send you like $100 or something just to see if Karma will make him a millionaire in a few years??


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

Brandon Rodgers said:


> I'll be sure to ask my friend if he has something to prove for you. I'll have him give you a call if you'de like to talk to him and ask him yourself? Maybe he'll send you like $100 or something just to see if Karma will make him a millionaire in a few years??


Maybe so. He should give it to a charity of his choice instead bro.


----------



## Ex0dus

I just dont understand whats so enjoyable about something suffering?


----------



## B. Rodgers

Nothing is enjoyable about it, but I posted it anyway to show people what Wolf Fish can do. Not much is known about them, so I have enlightened everyone here about them. I apoligize if this video offends anyone, please leave the thread as it clearly states *GRAPHIC* in the title. Thanks.


----------



## Ex0dus

Brandon Rodgers said:


> Nothing is enjoyable about it, but I posted it anyway to show people what Wolf Fish can do. Not much is known about them, so I have enlightened everyone here about them. I apoligize if this video offends anyone, please leave the thread as it clearly states *GRAPHIC* in the title. Thanks.


Im not getting preachy here. Im just curious whats so enjoyable about watching a creature suffer. Im a big boy, you stated "graphic" im not gonna sit here an scold you.


----------



## B. Rodgers

It's all good Exodus, I posted it for the same reason people post videos of their piranhas eating mice and feeders, why not a wolf fish? Apparantly the first time the wolf ate a mouse, i wasn't told about it, but the mouse almost choked the wolf to death, this video basically help me to understand that the wolf actually understood that he needed to kill the mouse first before he ate it so that it would not scratch him or struggle on the way down. Kind of interesting behavior and a good memory if that is the case...again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

Brandon Rodgers said:


> It's all good Exodus, I posted it for the same reason people post videos of their piranhas eating mice and feeders, why not a wolf fish? Apparantly the first time the wolf ate a mouse, i wasn't told about it, but the mouse almost choked the wolf to death, this video basically help me to understand that the wolf actually understood that he needed to kill the mouse first before he ate it so that it would not scratch him or struggle on the way down. Kind of interesting behavior and a good memory if that is the case...again, that's just my opinion.


I think that is a bunch of BS. You simply wanted to see a gruesome act of violence.


----------



## B. Rodgers

I think that you are only here to bash me and my buddy. If you are against this, then you shouldn't be here, I wont warn you again.


----------



## redbellyman21

Brandon Rodgers said:


> I think that you are only here to bash me and my buddy. If you are against this, then you shouldn't be here, I wont warn you again.


cmon man, why hate on him!? he posted a great thread with pics and a movie! what else do u want, no offense but this is a piranha-fury.com forum!? and in his defense from post 1 he has explained it was graphic so calm down , and untwist ur panties thanx again brandon rodgers!


----------



## LouDiB

Great looking fish...video was a little gruesome...but it was STATED...so McFly stop getting your panties in a bunch...


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

Louie D said:


> Great looking fish...video was a little gruesome...but it was STATED...so McFly stop getting your panties in a bunch...


back off little buddy... go get you some more cool glasses like the ones in your pic.


----------



## channafreak

Wolf looks flawless.

Go e-thug somewhere else Mcfly. You said your .02.


----------



## 911

wow


----------



## B. Rodgers

I think the video is neat, I love the wolf, i feel bad for the mouse, but whats done is done. Just wanted to share is all.


----------



## LouDiB

McFly take your internet muscles to the PETA forums you little girlie-man.


----------



## redbellyman21

Louie D said:


> McFly take your internet muscles to the PETA forums you little girlie-man.


lol I will never understand why people cant post positive things. I am not making fun of louie d here, I am simply saying forums are an awesome way to share info and pics, but peopel always have to be negative! 
but there was no reason to be an ethug in this thread since I mean it was cleary stated, and again negativity and criticing is a natural part of a forum, but it can be done a lil nicer is all


----------



## kane

Yeah get of his back, we have mice and fish eaten by piranha no-one complains then, people catch mice in the house with cruel traps and they all make the mice suffer nothing is said then. Peops he warned u all of the graphic nature, anyone with a conscious should not have opened the video but all watched. For wotever reason he filmed the video i dont care or have any problems, it was good to see how wolves hunt, excellent quality video and a beautiful fish, an excellent example.









kane


----------



## AKSkirmish

Brandon Rodgers said:


> I think the video is neat, I love the wolf, i feel bad for the mouse, but whats done is done. Just wanted to share is all.


Brandon you're a savage man-How could you do something like this-And to think I had alot of respect for ya man-but this is just plain wrong man


----------



## B. Rodgers

lol, yeah right AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish

Brandon Rodgers said:


> lol, yeah right AK!


LMAO-Only love for you big sexy :rasp:


----------



## Devon Amazon

kane said:


> Yeah get of his back, *we have mice and fish eaten by piranha no-one complains then,* people catch mice in the house with cruel traps and they all make the mice suffer nothing is said then. Peops he warned u all of the graphic nature, anyone with a conscious should not have opened the video but all watched. For wotever reason he filmed the video i dont care or have any problems, it was good to see how wolves hunt, excellent quality video and a beautiful fish, an excellent example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kane


EDIT: Cant be bothered to argue......

Here's to all the mouse drowners out there









Carry on PWNING those little Fuckers


----------



## kigrind

Citizen said:


> This is not to be an "OMG you're wrong!" post. Just wanted to let you know that is a myth and certianly not true. On several occasions we've seen several fish in a single cove, and just last year we boated 3 45"+ out of a single deep weed bed which was no more than 100ftx25ft.A link to a thread with the pics. But i can definetly say i believe this story i watch a muskie try to take down a beaver two years ago.


I could understand in the deep weeds and such but most of the time we find them alone off alone in a cover on a narrow river. When we went to canada it wasn't the same way but we where fishing out of a huge lage using walley as bait. (Can you say... trolling for muskey...







)


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

Louie D said:


> Yeah get of his back, we have mice and fish eaten by piranha no-one complains then, people catch mice in the house with cruel traps and they all make the mice suffer nothing is said then. Peops he warned u all of the graphic nature, anyone with a conscious should not have opened the video but all watched. For wotever reason he filmed the video i dont care or have any problems,* it was good to see how wolves hunt*, excellent quality video and a beautiful fish, an excellent example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kane


Yea really good example of how they hunt in a 3 foot by 2 foot box. Showing off some skills there.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Yeah get of his back, we have mice and fish eaten by piranha no-one complains then, people catch mice in the house with cruel traps and they all make the mice suffer nothing is said then. Peops he warned u all of the graphic nature, anyone with a conscious should not have opened the video but all watched. For wotever reason he filmed the video i dont care or have any problems,* it was good to see how wolves hunt*, excellent quality video and a beautiful fish, an excellent example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kane


Yea really good example of how they hunt in a 3 foot by 2 foot box. Showing off some skills there.
[/quote]

Hey man-take your personal attacks somewhere else-


----------



## Apex Predator

Nice mala! i love all things wolf


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Piranha Mcfly said:


> McFly take your internet muscles to the PETA forums you little girlie-man.


I know you are the president of PETA I could tell by your official PETA glasses in your picture. You must pick up lots of guys when you where those.

BTW it is my right to express my opinion. You may not agree with it, but it is my right. If you want to feed your wolffish a freakin' dog to make up for your microscopic .... then go ahead.

[/quote]

Opinion is one thing, insults are another.


----------



## B. Rodgers

How about a padded cell for this nice young gentleman? work out some character flaws and teach him some integrity.


----------



## sicklid-holic

Common people, mouse, rat, rodents of any kind, pigeons, roches, bugs/imsects of any kind are all pests not "pets". 
Get over it people, "ITS ONLY A F*#@KING MOUSE" and its an awesome video!!!


----------



## JorgeRemigio

Nice animal you've got there!! congrats!!!

One of my favorite fish!!! I've had a couple....the one I have now is about 16"


----------



## redbellyman21

Opinion is one thing, insults are another.








[/quote]
Agreed jesus peopel have short fuses? where they beaten as kids, sexually abused, dropped on their head, all I know is, people grow big internet balls, kinda like white guys with the n word, they say n this n that but then a black guy walks past and they are all scared, dont say it, u wont need to worry! people are amazing


----------



## p1ranha

bikering aside, nice fish!!


----------



## B. Rodgers

Thanks for the comments guys. If I would have known that this video wouldhave caused so much controversy, I would have not posted it. But to those of you who likes it and like my wolf, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## HumanBurger

why does putfile hate me!? arg!!!

i want to see this beast in action, regardless of wheather or not it offends anyone..

after all... isnt that why _YOU_ watched it?















hahahah
cheers guys....

all the best with that monster
jones


----------



## CrocKeeper

Bickering aside....as was stated already......it was a nice fish.

Insults will not be tolerated..period. I am over immature child-like behaviour.

If you are opposed to watching live foods being fed







.....*DO NOT WATCH*....simple, concise, clear.

If you want to argue and act like a child go to the lounge so they can ban you there....stay out of the non-P areas.

For those of us here to enjoy our site..when someone gets out of hand immediately contact a moderator...do not respond as childishly......it will be handled from above..thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## kane

mcfly chill man and be happ







y


----------



## spinalremains

I bet 'ol wolfy there got a mouthfull of rat pizzle/shizzle! Nice fish.


----------



## B. Rodgers

Yes he did, in fact, a few days after this video was taken, I was over at his house and there were little white cotton balls on the tank bottom drifting around the sand. lol


----------



## Fomoris

Hi, nice wolf you got there... From which Rio he came from ???


----------



## HumanBurger

sadistic bastard aint he...

crazy vid...

crazy fish, haha
cheers
jones


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

Brandon Rodgers said:


> How about a padded cell for this nice young gentleman? work out some character flaws and teach him some integrity.


I believe this would be an insult?


----------



## ChilDawg

Not really. He's cleverly suggesting that you get the one-day spa treatment in the Suspended Members Forum.


----------



## JD7.62

Cool video man!

I fish with rats and mice! They make great bait. Use a 2/0 circle hook and hook the mouse just under the skin on the neck and throw him around cover. Big bass can not and will not resist and explode on the little rodent bastard like youve never seen!


----------



## B. Rodgers

LoL JD7.62....McFly's gonna have a field day with you..good luck.


----------



## ChilDawg

JD7.62 said:


> Cool video man!
> 
> I fish with rats and mice! They make great bait. Use a 2/0 circle hook and hook the mouse just under the skin on the neck and throw him around cover. Big bass can not and will not resist and explode on the little rodent bastard like youve never seen!


Is the circle hook like the frog harnesses I've seen available from time to time?


----------



## JuN_SpeK

awesome video brandon!! was the mouse caught in your house?? I used to feed baby rats to my 2 and a half foot arapaima but it was never as cool as that. i liked the way the blood came out of his neck!! looks juicy

P.s brandon how is things going with your claim?? GLUCK


----------



## Dezboy

damn man what a video, crazy, great wolf fish,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NeXuS

very nice fish


----------



## face2006

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! McFly (off the movie Back to the future...lol) I read what the title of the topic was I know we have the rights to our opinion but he clearly stated the reason to the video, he didn't do it, he just posted it and what is done IS DONE...How u gonna say u'll beat or u would beat someone's ass on the internet..







.???







...dee dee dee.... let it go already...love wolf's man do i miss mine..thanks for sharing that with us and u r more than welcome to share what ever u want here Rodger ...


----------



## snakehead rock

Well im not gonna get into the whole live feeding thing. Nice wolf, i looked for some a while back with no luck


----------



## svtcontour

LOL no offence to anyone enjoying the video but that was pretty lame. If that was in the wild, that mouse would have been 3 miles away by the time that fish decided to strike so really, it waited pretty much for the animal to become weak and sink more than anything else. Not so much a predator in this case than a scavenger.

I'm sure if it was a small fish, it would have been different but doesnt look like wolf fish are cut out to handle larger prey in the wild.... looks like they pretty much strike once. In this case it only struck again because the animal could not get away.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I knew there was something about hoplias that scared me, now I know!









As Croc siad though, we all knew what to expect before clicking. Keep it civil, or warnings will go out.


----------



## ops2000

I'm guessing McFly is a vegetarian.............................................. and gay...(just kidding







) Oh no... he's going to flame me now....


----------



## SiameseDream

Wow! Shocking!

Prolly my favorite video. Nice.


----------



## FormulatedFire

awesome video brandon...great quality to


----------



## Lucouk

Ive only just seen this video now, and this fish rocks. It is the perfect predator!

see how it punctures its neck and watches it bleed then *BAM

perfection


----------



## scent troll

doesnt seem i can view that video anymore. sounds like it was pretty graphic.


----------

